
What GitHub Pages, CloudFlare and AWS Lambda Have in Common - sergiocruz
https://orlandodevs.com/blog/github-pages-cloudfront-aws-lambda/
======
snug
I don't think you have CloudFlare setup correctly, if you need to bust the
cache.

[http://pastebin.com/ktbavQKV](http://pastebin.com/ktbavQKV)

Either 1. you don't need the Lambda service, or 2. set up a cache everything
pagerule if you're wanting to cache the html page.

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200168306-I...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200168306-Is-there-a-tutorial-for-PageRules-)

CloudFlare doesn't cache html by default.

Disclaimer: I work for CloudFlare.

~~~
sergiocruz
Thanks for the heads up snug! We went with option #2 and added a page rule to
cache everything :)

